
Ask HN: What are some good newsletters that you enjoy reading? - sq_
Hi HN!<p>I&#x27;ve seen a decent number of people recently talking about email newsletters with good content on  stuff like space exploration, science, and cryptography that they enjoy reading.<p>Wondering if anyone has suggestions for good ones to subscribe to (obviously doesn&#x27;t have to be limited to the couple of things I mentioned).<p>These definitely seem like an interesting form of information consumption, so I&#x27;d also be interested in hearing what you think of them as a medium.
======
duck
Going to plug mine in case you haven't heard of it:
[https://hackernewsletter.com/](https://hackernewsletter.com/)

And here is a recent issue (just realized the "latest" on my homepage is
broken):
[https://mailchi.mp/hackernewsletter/459](https://mailchi.mp/hackernewsletter/459)

------
kureikain
I do a newsletter with general programming topic. Not much on keeping up on
trend/howto but more on knowledge side. If that's cup of tea too consider
[https://betterdev.link](https://betterdev.link)

------
rammy1234
[https://www.oreilly.com/emails/newsletters/](https://www.oreilly.com/emails/newsletters/)
, has various topics to read from.

------
mtmail
Cartography:
[https://www.getrevue.co/profile/maps](https://www.getrevue.co/profile/maps)
I'm not sure if [https://www.mapbox.com/devrel-
newsletter/](https://www.mapbox.com/devrel-newsletter/) is still active

------
rchaudhary
Check out

[http://www.founderweekly.com/](http://www.founderweekly.com/) and
[https://www.pythonweekly.com/](https://www.pythonweekly.com/)

Disclaimer - I am the curator for both.

------
cardamomo
Robin Sloan's "Year of the Meteor" is quite a good weekly read.
[https://desert.glass/](https://desert.glass/)

------
rammy1234
[https://jamesclear.com/newsletter](https://jamesclear.com/newsletter) ,
author of atomic habits

------
ccbn
one more I follow: [https://www.aedaily.net/en/](https://www.aedaily.net/en/)

------
rammy1234
one more I follow [https://seths.blog/](https://seths.blog/)

